# Updated 90 Gallon...



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

So here's the tank as it is today. I just trimmed, so the back plants need a week to get to the top, but it looks somewhat clean 










90 Gallon Hagen Osaka
Fluval FX5 Filter
C02 Pressurized System

20 Rummynose Tetras
8 Cardinal Tetras
8 Kribensis
3 Clown Loaches
5 Ottos
2 Albino Bushynose Plecos
25 Guppies

....awaiting six Discus!!

Any thoughts on what I maybe should do after I get the discus in there? I might remove some wood for more swimming room...

Cheers
-Aaron


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

nice, are you using silica sand for substrate?


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

It's a mix of fluorite dark and pool filter sand.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

[email protected] I want a guppy tank now!
VERY INSPIRING!


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> [email protected] I want a guppy tank now!
> VERY INSPIRING!


I don't even like the guppies...they're mainly for my fiance. It's calling for Discus.


----------



## 604Myth (Apr 27, 2010)

very nice looking tank.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great.... ... thanks for sharing your beautiful setup!! Yes, please bring on the discus!!


----------

